# Morrisons Cutest pet contest win year supply of food



## COOLDOG320

Hi morrisons is celebrating pet month and is offering a year worth of free food to the cutest cat , dog and small pet.

All you have to do is upload a picture wait for 2 day for it to process and then vote and you can also vote for other pets to

i found this the other day and is worth entering as year worth of food would save alot of money contest ends in april.

Also the site is packed full of information on pets here the link if you intrested i entered it and had a go thank you:thumbup:

Pet Month - Morrisons


----------



## COOLDOG320

sorry about the spelling


----------



## peachcj

Ooooo, that is worth doing, but now I have to decide which of my pets is the cutest!!! Oh no!!!:lol:


----------



## WoodyGSP

It would be nice to own the cutest pet but I wouldn't want a years supply of bakers


----------



## COOLDOG320

Thats the problem lol deciding what pet and what picture makes it cute :confused1:lol


----------



## kaisa624

I would... but not a big fan of Bakers... however could donate it to a rescue if I won haha


----------



## lauz_1982

I just entered Mac. I don't feed him Bakers (he's now on JWB and doing great) but my Mum and Dad's dog is on Bakers - it's the only thing that doesn't make his tummy upset!

I enetered this pic of Mac that I took one morning when I had to wake him up - he loves his bed!









Laura


----------



## Emmiiee

im entering my cat mr tigs lol x


----------



## ad_1980

i would enter my dog - if the prize wasn't so appaling - a years supply of bakers - i'd much rather win a better brand of food!


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'm entering Rusty, I don't want the prize but would simply give it to my local shelter :thumbup:


----------



## charmedlassie88

Damn, I work for morrisons so can't enter!


----------



## COOLDOG320

Giving it to a shelter is great idea

your dog are very cute

i entered my kitten into the contest she called holly

Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## Emmiiee

ive enterd my cat Mr tigs Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons

and hamster museli Small Pet Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## GSDlover4ever

is their an easy way to find your pet?


----------



## COOLDOG320

:thumbup:Good luck everyone who entered


----------



## COOLDOG320

GSDlover4ever said:


> is their an easy way to find your pet?


You should get send a link through email the picture take about 2 day to process onto the site when they are up and running morrison will email you with the link


----------



## GSDlover4ever

COOLDOG320 said:


> You should get send a link through email the picture take about 2 day to process onto the site when they are up and running morrison will email you with the link


ok thanks


----------



## Dirky47

Wow! I will give a break to my dog. But I'm sure there are lots of cute dogs out there. Love to take pictures on them.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Here is my two

Lucky
Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons

Zippy
Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## RockRomantic

i've put sammy on

Dog Gallery 2010 - Morrisons

gsdlover i've voted for you kittys cause they are amazingly cute lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever

RockRomantic said:


> i've put sammy on
> 
> Dog Gallery 2010 - Morrisons
> 
> gsdlover i've voted for you kittys cause they are amazingly cute lol


 i votes for sammy too


----------



## Dirky47

> Zippy
> Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


I love zippy more than Lucky. He is damn cute in my eyes.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Dirky47 said:


> I love zippy more than Lucky. He is damn cute in my eyes.


But Lucky has the best personality out of the two, she is the kind of cat that loves everybody, in the 16 years that we have had her, i don't think she has ever scratched.


----------



## COOLDOG320

Wat does people think of my kitten am going to enter my cat to

Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## francesandjon

Please vote for Koda!

Dog Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## Dirky47

GSDlover4ever said:


> But Lucky has the best personality out of the two, she is the kind of cat that loves everybody, in the 16 years that we have had her, i don't think she has ever scratched.


Really? good to know that. I still love Lucky even through pictures. Post more of his picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Aly12

I have entered Molly and my hubby has entered Konnie. If we are lucky enough to win I will donate the food to my local Dogs Trust as it is not a food I use.


----------



## COOLDOG320

Here is my another cat now entered into the contest

Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## smudgiesmummy

please vote for smudge Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


----------



## Dirky47

> Here is my another cat now entered into the contest
> 
> Cat Gallery 2010 - Morrisons


I like the red collar at your cat. Looks fine at him.


----------

